# Help with Stihl FS 70 rc string trimmer



## Mso (May 29, 2017)

Looking to replace the ignition coil and boot assembly for the FS 70 trimmer. I can't seem to find the model listed for any available replacement parts on amazon or eBay. Any suggestions on where to get a replacement coil? thanks mark


----------



## Bedford T (May 29, 2017)

Plug the part # in www.huztl.net


----------

